# Pipe Sauce



## Tom (25/2/14)

*Shire Malt*

worst ever. I expected Malt, and got hops. Sold it after one dripping session, could not even attempt a second try.

*My Rating: 1/10 *

I used the Nemesis with the Helios dripper. 0.5 ohm double coil on cottonwool. And don't forget: taste is subjective


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

*Long Bottom Leaf*

second worst ever. I looked for tobacco, and got hay from a barn. Only got the sample pack, 3ml of each Pipe Sauce flavor. will give it another try, maybe in the Evods...I won't even bother the half tank for the Kayfun

*My Rating: 1/10 *

I used the Nemesis with the Helios dripper. 0.5 ohm double coil on cottonwool. And don't forget: taste is subjective


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

*Kentucky Blue Grass*

gets slightly better...although the smell from the bottle was just as bad as with the other 2. here you get a hay flavor too, but with added blueberry. Its ok, but won't become an ADV...for sure. All Pipe Sauces have good vapor production, a mellow TH.....but I did not even bother to look for TH with that taste. will try again in the Evod, same reason as before. My strong feeling: Pipe Sauce is not for me...

*My Rating: 3/10 *

I used the Nemesis with the Helios dripper. 0.5 ohm double coil on cottonwool. And don't forget: taste is subjective


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

i am so bummed with it.....its not even worth to write more about it. period.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Loved that review @Tom

The power of a positive review is amplified a million times if the writer can write a negative one too...

Please update us on the juice hunt and your new equipment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

